# Feb 16 2010 Storm Pics



## billski (Feb 17, 2010)

My TR from Lexington.  Reporting in with 7.5" of fairly heavy stuff.


----------



## hammer (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks like they do a pretty good job of clearing your neighborhood...roads were still a bit white in mine.

Just wish more of this went further north...


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2010)

hammer said:


> Looks like they do a pretty good job of clearing your neighborhood...roads were still a bit white in mine.
> 
> Just wish more of this went further north...


  Only the main roads are down to the pavement.  The side roads are slushy.  It was 30F when I left.

It was kinda funny.  The traffic lights had snow which settled into their sun shields (which go all the way around), leaving only about half the light illuminated.


----------



## Zand (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd take pics of what we got from the storm (keep in mind the forecast was 4-8"), but there was so much blue sky out there that I couldn't even get out the door...


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 18, 2010)

Isn't pics plural?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 18, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Isn't pics plural?



Glad I'm not the only one confused.


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Glad I'm not the only one confused.



Well geeze guys, I'd thought you'd ADD YOUR pic!


----------

